# String quartet composition - Exmoor Pony



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

If anyone is interested in adding this to their string quartet repertoire, let me know.

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/02/12/exmoor-pony-performed-by-leos-strings/


----------

